
AirPods Have Gone Viral - imartin2k
https://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2019/2/11/airpods-have-gone-viral
======
taylodl
Completely anecdotal but my daughter plays club volleyball and their main
season is Winter/Spring. Anyway we had our first tournament a couple of weeks
ago. I was _shocked_ at the number of girls, all teenagers, having AirPods. I
think they're the new status symbol because you can easily see someone's
AirPods even when you can't see their phone.

Even more surprising is the number of adults I've been seeing recently wearing
AirPods. As the article alludes they have appeared to sprout overnight. Now
I'm seeing them everywhere. I'm also noticing more and more Apple Watches.
Maybe they're related? Whatever it is I'm seeing them everywhere.

